# 1920 iver ladies roadster



## 1968fury (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi all,
         I've got my grandmothers bike from when she was young and my daughter wants to ride it. The problem is the frame size is 22 inches from crank to top of seat tube and she doesn't feel comfortable sitting that high and she can't reach the ground. I found a modern huffy girls bike that has 24 inch wheels and put the front wheel  on the back of the iver. It's still too tall. Maybe I'll try a 20 inch wheel from my kids bike and hopefully the pedals don't hit the ground. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)

How about some photos of the Iver?


----------



## 1968fury (Jun 9, 2019)

Here are some.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 11, 2019)

Pedal blocks would be an easier and cheaper solution.


----------



## rustNspokes (Jun 12, 2019)

Some people don't know this, but on a proper bike you won't be able to put your feet on the ground while in the saddle. Hopefully the seat can go down enough that she can reach the pedals when the crank is fully extended. I don't think fitting anything smaller than 26" will be an option, the crank will just be too low to the ground.


----------



## 1968fury (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ve tried the 20” wheels but the pedals hit the ground. 24” wheels gave 2 1/2” clearance from the ground but she could just barely reach the ground.


----------



## 1968fury (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi all,
          I was looking on eBay and came across this seat post. Would this help me make the seat lower for my daughter?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2019)

Might do the trick...


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 25, 2019)

1968fury said:


> Hi all,
> I was looking on eBay and came across this seat post. Would this help me make the seat lower for my daughter?
> 
> View attachment 1036071






Actually if you look at that, it will make the seat higher,  the '7' post you have is skewed on an angle so that it is horizontal when in the seat tube, the one you are looking at from ebay is a right angle, which when placed in the seat tube will elevate the height of the post by the degree of the seat tube, and will place the front of the post about 2" higher than the existing one.

Perhaps you could get your daughter interested in working on the bicycle to get it into great riding shape, while growing a bit so that she can ride it.   While she is growing, another bicycle could be mastered riding and this will be ready when she is taller.

just a thought.   Unless she is like my oldest daughter, and destined to ride 24" bikes forever as she never got to 5 feet tall.   The pain of being 4' 11-1/2" tall.


----------



## 1968fury (Aug 12, 2019)

Update! I got s-7 Schwinn wheels from falconer today. I got to work and made the Iver Johnson rideable for the first time in decades.


----------



## 1968fury (Aug 16, 2019)

Updated picture of Iver. S-7 wheels from falconer. Thank you  falconer. I cut 10 teeth off a sprocket that I had for years to fit the hub. Took around the block three times so far. A little sketchy but it works. I hoping to ride it on the boardwalk this weekend and then switch the wheels and seat and tube to the Columbia and ride that one.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 18, 2019)

1968fury said:


> Here are some.
> 
> View attachment 1012360
> 
> ...



Why don't you try a set of 22" wheels. Hopes this helps. Razin.


----------

